# Is This A Decent Mobo?



## lotech (Jan 11, 2002)

My 13 yr old wants to build his own and is own a slim budget. Is this a reliable MB.? Does it have overclocking capabilities? Thanks in advance.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

lotech,

Welcome to RSG 

You did not say what the mother board is.
Say what you want and how much money you like to spend and others can help you out.
I am not one that can help you with building a system but others can.


----------



## lotech (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks Hewee,
He has a case form a previous unit and wants to try and upgrade on his own. Since this is his first attempt, I'm a little apprehensive about doling out the plastic. His current budget is $200. He will need a board, processor (amd xp), and a suitable PS. I suggested that a retail pkg. w/ fan and heatsink might be best on the first go around. Welcome comments and ideas from the forum, Regards.


----------



## lotech (Jan 11, 2002)

Sorry, Duh The board is a shuttle AK31A OEm Version


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome and like I said you have to get others to help you.

Don't know but you may do better by posting up in hardware.

Good luck


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Where are you buying this from? you mention motherboard, CPU, and PSU, do you already have RAM, a video card, floppy, CD, and a hard drive?


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Will that board actually fit in the old case? are the other old parts compatible? what is the old system?


----------



## lotech (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks Wedor, Old system is K6-300-2, 96Mb ram, CDrom, floppy,PSU 250w ATX (not enough for XP's). Other mobo under consideration is BIO M7VIG. Welcome your thoughts on this one as well


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

The Shuttle board is unusable with that RAM, the Biostar might work depending on how many sticks you have. You still don't mention the video card and haven't said where you were looking at this.


----------



## lotech (Jan 11, 2002)

mobo is available from newegg http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproduct.asp?description=13-150-002

Yes, I will have to buy DDR as well, current board has integrated sound and video which means that he will have to consider a small loan, or lean more to the M7VIG, I guess


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

If you are buying RAM anyway I would suggest going to www.mwave.com and buying the Shuttle MK32N instead. This board has onboard video but also has an AGP slot for future video upgrades just like the Biostar.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

I just noticed the mention of overclocking, if you have a budget I would suggest avoiding this as it can become a costly hobby.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

So far wedor's right on the money but speaking of money, you said, "His current budget is $200". Is that for just the MOBO and is the loan to cover the processor, PSU, etc.?

I ask because for a first upgrade this is pretty expensive. You might be better off building from scratch since that old case may not be cooled enough for that processor family. I know. I have an input fan, a CPU fan of course, a side exhaust fan and the PS exhaust.

Some high grade Video boards will generate more heat. I know that too. My den's like a blast furnace at times.

Also you'll need room inside for working on this and cooling as well as for the eventual AGP video board and more.

You can buy a beige box with fans or all the parts separately for not too much if you shop around. I guess I'm thinking that he may well be better off selling his existing machine and using the money to help finace his new screamer.

I'm not trying to discourage you since the project can be fun for both of you but it's just a thought.


----------



## lotech (Jan 11, 2002)

YEAH, WE TALKED ABOUT IT AND DECIDED TO GO WITH BIOSTAR M7VIG W/ XP2000 AND 400W AMD RECOMMENDED PS. THE MB USES BOTH SDRAM AND DDR SO IT GIVES HIM THE OPPPORTUNITY TO SAVE A FEW MORE BUCKS AND UPGRADE THE ONBOARD VGA AND SOUND. (HE THINKS HE MIGHT LIKE THE NEW ATI 9000)
THE PS HAS DUAL FANS AND THE CASE IS EQUIPPED WITH ONE AS WELL. WE'LL BE MONITORING THE CPU TEMP CLOSELY AND MODIFY OR UPGRADE AS NECESSARY. THANKS TO YOU AND WEDOR FOR YOUR DIRECTION, WE HAVE LEARNED A TON (and still so ignorant) IN THE LAST COUPLE OF DAYS ABOUT BOARDS, CPU'S FANS, ...........THE REAL REASON FOR DOING THIS IS TO SPEND A LITTLE MORE TIME WITH MY SON. FOR ITS AT THIS AGE THAT IF YOU DON'T DO THE MAINTENANCE, ALL THAT WAS SPENT BEFORE IS IN JEOPARDY. If you know what I mean. 
Thanks again. 
BTW. How do I close this thread? Haha


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Here's a little more info, did you know that posting in all caps is considered "shouting"?

I had asked about the number of RAM sticks earlier because I knew it only had two slots, the RAM sticks may not work together in the new board since they are obviously different sizes and brands?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

I think that doing this with your son is terrific. Of course you may come to odds when you won't let him back on HIS machine that you can't stay away from. 

Having built a few in my time the one thing I always regretted until I learned my lesson is this, *Saving a few dollars here will always cost you a week, a month or a year later. Always!*


----------



## lotech (Jan 11, 2002)

Wedor, No I didn't know about the use of capital lettters and the inference of shouting. Thats how those of us who don't type well get it done. And thanks again about the ram info as I also learned in the many hours of searching this site and others buying the " Right" brand and quality makes the difference in performance. For now, we'll use matched sticks of 128 for 256k total. That will allow him to see what a difference the new system has at its least over his 3yr old k6-450. 
Oh, and Griffinspc, I thought of the territorial dispute of who gets to use the new faster model and ordered myself an asus mb and athlon 1600xp as well. And, If we build mine first, we will have a couple extra hours together. Best to you both, John


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

I am now up for adoption


----------

